
BitMEX leaks 20k customer emails - rontoes
https://blog.bitmex.com/email-privacy-issue-what-is-happening-and-how-can-we-help/
======
emrehan
In summary, the programmer building their batch email post tool didn’t know
about the implications of adding the addresses in the TO field instead of the
BCC field. They should have known about this though, as almost anyone that
uses email knows.

One shouldn’t program something before learning how to do that thing probably
manually.

BitMEX has many issue, I guess, that are downplayed here:

* They underestimated the importance of proper email usage.

* This functionality has been tasked to a programmer without enough knowledge on the subject.

* The code has not been tested / reviewed or reviewed competently
    
    
        * ... at the time of merge.
    
        * ... after it has been used in production.

------
malux85
What kind of rinky-dink operation are they running?

\- A old tool not used since 2017 \- Had been many changes since then \- Not
put through QA process

Who OK'd this?

